# Sadzīves tehnika >  5-12V DC no gaismas slēdža

## Tosters

Sveiki visi!
Gribēju jautāt kādam zinošākam cilvēkam kā labāk būtu iegūt 9V (+-3V) DC pie gaismas slēdža? Cik saprotu tur ir pieejams gan fāzes, gan 0 vads. Bija doma ņemt kādu 220V AC - 9V DC pārveidotāju, bet vai tas būtu prātīgākais variants?

Paldies!

----------


## JDat

> Cik saprotu tur ir pieejams gan fāzes, gan 0 vads.


 Nav garantija ka tā būs.




> Bija doma ņemt kādu 220V AC - 9V DC pārveidotāju, bet vai tas būtu prātīgākais variants?


 Pātīgākais variants, ja iepriekš teiktais atbilst patiesībai.

----------


## next

Lampa tak virknee ar sleedzi un taatad 220V tur buus tikai kad gaisma nedeg.
Praktiski nedaudz straavas tomeer dabuu (dimmeri tak darbojas).
Bet tad jaabuut skaidriibai par visiem nosaciijumiem, pat ekonomiskaa gaazizlaades spuldziite kveelspuldzes vietaa var visu pasaakumu izgaazt.
Taapeec staasti - ko gribi taisiit un prieksh kam?

----------


## Tosters

Būs jāpaņem multimetrs un jānomēra kas un kā.
Principā vajadzēja pieslēgt mikrokontrolieri, kas darbojas uz 3.3v, kas būtu sajūgts ar 220v releju. Nezinu kāpēc, bet galvā iesēdusies doma, ka negribu celties no gultas, lai izslēgtu vai ieslēgtu gaismu istabā. 

Varbūt elektriķis pirms gadiem savdabīgi savilcis vadus, varbūt es nesaprotu kas tur pa vadiem pienāk, bet īsti nesaprotu kāpēc lampai degot vajadzētu pazust 220v? Jo man šķiet, ka tieši šajā gadījumā es varētu to AC to DC pārveidotāju pieslēgt pirms spuldzes, kas neradītu sprieguma kritumu.

----------


## Isegrim

Normāli slēdžu kārbās neitrālei *nav* jābūt, jo tā netiek komutēta. Pareizi shēmojot, neitrāles vadi iet pa taisno uz patērētāju, caur slēdžiem cilpo tikai "karstie" vadi. Zemējums gan var būt - angļi iezemēja pat 2 skrūvītes plastikāta kārbas vākā.

----------


## next

Pirms gadiem 10 liidziigaa projektaa piedaliijos.
Tur baroshana notika caur slodzi ar balasta kondensatoru un viena pusperioda taisngriezi.
Lampu sleegaaja MCU ar triaku.
 Lai nodroshinaatu baroshanu kontrolierim spuldze tika iesleegta ar apmeeram 1ms aizturi peec pusperioda saakuma.

----------


## Tosters

Isegrim, pilnīgi piekrītu Tavam teiktajam, bet, kad skatījos slēdža kārbā pirms dažām dienām izskatījās, ka varētu dabūt tos 220v, bet, diemžēl, nebija multimetrs pie rokas, tāpēc neesmu 100% pārliecināts.
next, interesanta ideja. Apmēram saprotu, kā tas viss varētu darboties, bet laikam nedaudz par advancētu, lai izprastu pilnībā. Kā jūs 220v AC dabūjāt līdz 5-12v DC robežai? Būtu interesanti redzēt shēmu tai sistēmai.

----------


## tornislv

Marš ibio Oma un Kirhofa likumu mācīties. Skaidrs, ka uz _izslēgta_ slēdža ar muļķumetru mērot, samērīsi 230V. Jautājums - cik samērīsi, ja slēdzis _ieslēgts_ - kontakti savienoti? 
Protams, ja māju ceļot, rēķinies ar to, ka tev būs "gudrā māja" , tad slēdža kārbā var būt 2 x 3 vadi - pilnais ievads un pilnais izvads. Es māju stutējot, šur tur tā savilku. Parasti vecos dzīvokļos no nozarkārbas uz slēdzi iet tikai "fāzes" cilpa, vai alternatīvi, "nulles" cilpa. Tur sūdīgi kaut ko iebūvēt.

----------


## next

Bildes nav saglabaajushaas, da i nebija taa lieta optimaali uztaisiita.
Baroshana primitiiva un gandriiz pilniibaa atkaarto Microchipa AN954 paustaas idejas.
Rekur bilde no turienes:

----------


## Isegrim

Saliktenis - Kirh*h*ofs (Kirche + Hoff) . Krievi to zin - Густав Роберт Кирх*г*офф. Tāpat Minh*h*auzens.

----------


## Isegrim

> Parasti vecos dzīvokļos no nozarkārbas uz slēdzi iet ... alternatīvi, "nulles" cilpa.


 Jā, ir manītas fluorescentās lampas tumsā blāvi mirgojam. Tas pēc elektriķa Fedjas.

----------


## tornislv

Juri, es tak nerakstīju, kā ir pareizi, es rakstīju, kā ir.

Un, cik zinu, latviešu valodā dubult H nelieto, arī transkribējot ārzemju vārdus. Teorētiski būtu jālieto, bet to tikai vārduļotāji , un ne visi, dara.

----------


## Isegrim

Laikam esmu vārduļotājs... ::

----------


## ddff

http://likumi.lv/doc.php?id=85209 
Punkts 11.2.

ddff

----------


## Isegrim

Šis nav parasts līdzskaņu dubultojums, kas daudzās valodās parasts (vācu valodā tas lietots, lai norādītu uz iepriekšējā patskaņa īsumu). Šajā gadījumā runa ir par saliktu vārdu, kurā katrs no _vienādajiem_ līdzskaņiem pieder sava vārda saknei. Citādi salikteņa jēga zūd.

----------


## zzz

> http://likumi.lv/doc.php?id=85209 
> Punkts 11.2.
> 
> ddff


 Ak, ddff, ka dalasiiji liidz 11.2 punktam, tad sapuulies un izlasi arii 11.5 punktu.   ::

----------


## tornislv

11.5 attiecas uz salikteņiem no diviem latviešu valodas vārdiem, bet neattiecas uz tiem personvārdiem, kas ir salikteņi svešvalodā. Līdz ar to - Kirhofs un Minhauzens, zzz!

----------


## Isegrim

_Offtopic_ pamatīgs aizgāja. Kā tad ir ar to līdzskaņu likvidēšanu? Никола́й Берза́рин - vai bez īpašas zināšanas kāds pateiks, kas zem tā paslēpies? Es piekrītu, ka personvārdi atveidojami pēc izrunas oriģinālā. Nekas nav iebilstams, ja no 'Messerschmitt' iznāk Meseršmits. Tomēr vārdā 'Kirchhoff' oriģinālā katram 'h' pat izruna atšķiras - pirmais no tiem ir t.s. "Ich-Laut", otrs - "Ach-Laut". Patiesībā tie dažādi līdzskaņi, ko apzīmē ar vienu burtu. Ar 'Münchhausen' ir tieši tas pats.

----------


## tornislv

Jā, bet Mārtiņš Šahadēlis (Martin Chessset - jā, jā 3 (trīs) "s" blakus) būs Martins Česets!

----------


## zzz

Figushki, torni, nav tur mineets, ka tas attiektos tikai uz latvieshu valodas saliktenjiem, tu patvaljiigi piefantaze noteikumiem to, kas tev sagribaas. 

Taa kaa Kirhhofs, i niibet.  :: 

Jaunaakajaas terminu vaardniicaas ir Kirhhofs.

----------


## tornislv

Kā lai es zinu , vai SuņHuiVČai viņu valodā ir saliktenis vai nav? Likumus ar galvu vajag lasīt, ne ar acīm! Jānorāda, ka vārdnīcu sastādītāji ir kļūdījušies. Bet, ko nu tur censties, zzz vēl NEKAD nav atzinis SAVAS kļūdas.

----------


## zzz

torni, daarguminj, kljuudu atziishanaa mees esam absoluuti vienaadi. 

Tu nevari bakstiit ar pirkstiem uz citiem, ja pats esi taads pats. Nepaarliecinoshi sanaak.  :: 

Nu un ja jaaizveelas, kas pielaidis kljuudas - LZA terminu vaardniicu sastaadiitaaji vai MK noteikumu skribenti iereedniishi (pie kam tur tornis tur piefantazee klaat veel kaa pasham iepatiikas), tad es tomeer uz trim burtiem pasuutiishu iereedniishus no MK.

tornim taa miiilestiiba varbuut citaada.Taas ir shameeja personiskaas novirzes.

----------


## next

Mums te moderatori ir?
Nu nevarat tos varenos seniorus banot, nu tad uz bezteemu un vaarduljotaaju diskusijai atbilstoshu nosaukumu...

----------


## zzz

Njemot veeraa, ka vasaraa cilveeki tik un taa driizaak seezh pludmalee, nevis nodarbojas ar lodeeshanu (kaa to aciimredzami var redzeet arii peec aktivitaates  forumaa), nervozeet par nelielu offtopa vaardulizaacijas humoru nav lielas jeegas.  

Iedzer veesu alu , next, un viss buus shtokos.

----------

